# Missing Pictures in Signatures



## GB (Feb 2, 2009)

Some of you may notice that the images you once had in your signatures are now gone. We do apologize for this. We have been making some changes to the site. One of the changes was that images would no longer be allowed. Anyone that already had an image in their sig would have been grandfathered in, but unfortunately the software did not work the way we expected and it got rid of the existing images. We are sorry this happened with no warning.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey, GB, things happen.  Now, mind you this didn't affect me, but I know how things don't always go as planned with servers and sites.  I am sure people will understand.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Why are you disallowing images? Was there a problem with them? Does the new policy include avatars or image attachments?


----------



## Janet H (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm the ham-handed button pusher.... This won't impact any other images or avatars though. Thanks for understanding


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2009)

We are implementing new automated signature tools so the mods do not have to constantly chase new members about what is OK for a sig. We hope that this will actually give a little more freedom in the sigs in the end even though it gets rid of images. Very few people has images in their sigs so we thought it would not be a large impact, especially if the ones who currently had it were grandfathered in. The good new is that you will have a little more room in your sig now. You can now have up to 4 lines of text instead of the 2 lines we allowed before.

This policy has nothing to do with avatars or attachments. Those will still be the way they were.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 2, 2009)

Uh, um, we were only allowed two lines?  I think at Christmas I had four?  I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes there was a limit, but we did not enforce it very hard. As long as signatures were not too in your face then we tried to leave them alone when we could. With the new features the enforcement will be automatic, just as it is when you load image attachments now.


----------



## B'sgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2009)

Anytime


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 3, 2009)

I just remembered why my Christmas signature was allowed (despite the fact I didn't know I was "breaking the rules" - as in ignorance is bliss!).  KE PM'd me that she loved the song I quoted from.  LOL!!!!!  But I normally will stick with one or two lines maximum.  I am not one to change things very often.

Thanks for the explanation and all the hard work everyone.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my!  I was wondering what had happened to my stove, and was desperately trying to get it back when I saw this thread.

So, now I can't have it back?


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2009)

Unfortunately Leolady, now that the software option has been turned on there is no way to get that graphic back on your sig. I am very sorry about that. I really liked your stove pic.


----------



## Leolady (Feb 3, 2009)

That's ok GB.........Thanks, I'm sad but I have an idea.  Can I add it to my avatar?

That would be almost the same.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 3, 2009)

You know.... You could set up a really nice user album of pics in your profile and put it there.  You can find that option in your user cp.  In fact, you can load many pics that way. You could have a whole collections of vintage appliance pics.


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2009)

In addition to what Janet said, yes you can make it your avatar.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2009)

Janet H said:


> You know.... You could set up a really nice user album of pics in your profile and put it there.  You can find that option in your user cp.  In fact, you can load many pics that way. You could have a whole collections of vintage appliance pics.



Hmmmmmmm ----An Album of Old Kitchen gadgets...etc...whatever.

Now there's a great idea!!!!


----------



## Leolady (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm doing it as we speak!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2009)

Leolady said:


> I'm doing it as we speak!



Bravo!!! I've got some old things (gadgets, junk) that I may make a small album out of later....


----------



## Leolady (Feb 3, 2009)

I am pretty well finished now.  You can go look Uncle Bob!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Jeez Geebs, I thought I was being punished for visiting somewhere else
J/K!! As long as I still have a link, I'm happy!!


----------



## GB (Feb 3, 2009)

Your sig was the one that first alerted me we had a problem TG. I was wondering why you removed your graphic lol.

Your link is safe


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 3, 2009)

GB said:


> Your sig was the one that first alerted me we had a problem TG. I was wondering why you removed your graphic lol.
> 
> Your link is safe



lol, yeah, kinda hard to miss, wasn't it


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Hmmmmmmm ----An Album of Old Kitchen gadgets...etc...whatever.
> 
> Now there's a great idea!!!!


 
Just don't put a picture of me in there!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 5, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Just don't put a picture of me in there!!!!!



.............


----------

